

Millions of Facebook users have no idea they're using the internet - killwhitey
http://qz.com/333313/milliions-of-facebook-users-have-no-idea-theyre-using-the-internet/

======
pianowow
Is this surprising? Facebook has a billion users. So this article is saying
that <1% of users on Facebook don't understand they are using the Internet.

